# ^^title-2472^^



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2006)

^^release-2472^^


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2006)

I wonder how many posts there will be...


----------



## alexp2_ad (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol, " 	2466_-_Super_Robot_Taisen_Original_Generation__U__Jam_Project_.zip" is breaking the front page.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2006)

I enjoyed the Japanese versions and long wondered what this would be like, gameplay falls somewhere between advance wars and Shining force which in my opinion is fantastic.

I hear they had to butcher it due to licenses and all the issues with them, can anyone confirm of deny this? (for anyone that does not know this series features Mecha from loads of different series', think Jump Super Stars with mecha).
If they have butchered it who's up for a romhacking session? (the Japanese version(s) are uncompressed which is a nice start).


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome!! Really gonna try this one out!


----------



## tshu (Aug 9, 2006)

What is this even?


----------



## rockpin (Aug 9, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> I enjoyed the Japanese versions and long wondered what this would be like, gameplay falls somewhere between advance wars and Shining force which in my opinion is fantastic.


I love Advance Wars. I love Shinning Force. Will I like this?


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Darkforce (Aug 9, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> I enjoyed the Japanese versions and long wondered what this would be like.
> I hear they had to butcher it due to licenses and all the issues with them, can anyone confirm of deny this? (for anyone that does not know this series features Mecha from loads of different series', think Jump Super Stars with mecha).


The Japanese version of this game also revolved around original characters and mechs, unlike most games in the series. Hence why this one got released over here; no licensing troubles!

And yay, good to see the GBA still has some legs to stand on. ^^


----------



## GodMedia (Aug 9, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been SOOOOO waiting for this!

YES!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks darkforce, various people were saying different things (I thought we were going to get another "FF3" at first as some were saying the original generation 2 was being done) and I got confused.

@rockpin I also count the Shining Force (I will broaden that to all the "Shining" series) and "wars" titles as among my favourite series' and was thrilled to find a game that merged some of the best aspects of the two, the Super Robot Taisen games by themselves are among the best the GBA has to offer anyway and I can say without doubt you should try this game.

I am glad the GBA is going to go out with some decent titles and localisations rather than tie in games and other such nonsense, first Summon Night and now this.

Atlus continue to find themselves on my list of best publishers.


----------



## Jax (Aug 10, 2006)

There you have it.

Now SHUT THE HELL UP!


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 10, 2006)

BTW, to get it to run in VBA you must select "Flash 64k" under the save type.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 10, 2006)

so flash or flush ? ? ? ?


----------



## wabo (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks interesting, i love advance war and fire emblem, never touched a Shining force though. Lets hope it's good.


----------



## kalusus (Aug 10, 2006)

Where Can i find this? i have mine ordered but i can not wait any longer!!!


----------



## TheVirus (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(kalusus @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Where Can i find this? i have mine ordered but i can not wait any longer!!!



No requesting.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 10, 2006)

Never played SRT, it looks like Zone of the Enders: Fist of Mars. I hope this will be fun.


----------



## Strag0 (Aug 10, 2006)

Finally! It's here!! 

I've been waiting for it all day!! I was going to go and buy it but my current situation with money has put a damper on that! So now I get to enjoy it until then!


Hooray!!!! I'm so glad they brought this out to the states!


----------



## Shinji (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kalusus @ Aug 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Where Can i find this? i have mine ordered but i can not wait any longer!!!
> ...


Answer to your request: google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is going on my flash cart right next to fire emblems and ZOE.  yay SRPG's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: SRPG's doesnt sound right, maybe just strat/tactics games?


----------



## T-hug (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Never played SRT, it looks like Zone of the Enders: Fist of Mars. I hope this will be fun.



I bought that game as I liked the look of it and it had a free poster of 2 of the mechs (one either side) which was cool!  The game was also quite good and is well worth a look if you havn't tried it (can't remember if it features Jehuty and Anubis or if they are all new characters..).


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 10, 2006)

One of my friends who saw this said it played almost exactly the same as FOM.


----------



## martin88 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks, downloaded.


----------



## Z_Hunter (Aug 10, 2006)

It really does play a lot like Fist of Mars, too similar actually.


----------



## Dragon_Megatron (Aug 10, 2006)

I have to say this: THANK YOU VERY MUCH ATLUS!!!!! GOD BLESS YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## lastdual (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright, been waiting for this game. SRT kicks ass.

Original Generation 2 is supposedly coming out later this fall as well, and improves on part 1 in just about every respect, but you should really play both for the full plot effect (OG2 is a direct sequel).

Too bad we won't see SRT: J though (unless a fan translation comes along), it's probably the best SRT game for the GBA. It's even got "bounce" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

*Now this is a battle!* Giant robots, great tactical gameplay, customization, fanservice....


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm actually playing the Dreamcast one now. Pretty cool 3D Animations in battle, too bad there's loading between each one...it can and will get very annoying...


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweet mother of jesus... IT'S ABOUT TIME WE SAW THIS IN ENGLISH!

Happy trails.


----------



## shadow theory (Aug 10, 2006)

If you can play imports for PS2, and have a working knowledge of japanese. (A familiarity with the animes the robots come from would be very helpful) Than you've got to play the SRW for PS2, a must for anyone who ever liked big robots.

(That and Tech Romancer, heh.)


----------



## Callahah (Aug 10, 2006)

Super Robot Taisen....In English!!!! How long i waited to see this day.I'm so happy!


----------



## ridgecity (Aug 10, 2006)

CNN.COM posted on their page that "Hell Has Frozen over!"


----------



## godbuns (Aug 10, 2006)

Anybody know how to get this working on the supercard sd?


----------



## Kagaden (Aug 10, 2006)

*boggle*

I wasn't a big fan of Tech Romancer... rrr... but if you guys like this game you should go out and purchase it. Atlus is a small company and without your support they probably won't put out another one.

I personally don't understand the appeal of these games.


----------



## tutukun (Aug 10, 2006)

finally, I got it working with supercard. Just use flashpatchv3 to fix the rom.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 10, 2006)

This game is the bomb I'm lovin it!  Its likea cool advance wars, the animations rule!  I hope you get some big ass mech later on in the game!


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 10, 2006)

actually it's FOM who's playing just like SRT... *whine

Finally for once, a SRT oversees! I love the soundtrack to these, let's hope this one is just as good


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(tutukun @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> finally, I got it working with supercard. Just use flashpatchv3 to fix the rom.



where can i get flashpatchv3 ? and can you please describe the steps please?


----------



## apofaz (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(squall3031 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tutukun @ Aug 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > finally, I got it working with supercard. Just use flashpatchv3 to fix the rom.
> ...



google for flashpatch-v3
use: flash  
create a .sav and .sci file with sc software
start it in gba-mode (power-on + start)


----------



## godbuns (Aug 10, 2006)

Can you please put more detailed instructions , like do i put this patch on the sd card , do i have to run it thru the supercard menu? when do i run this program? those types of steps like a tutorial. I tried running this prog on windows and it popped up and disappeared. Or if you can even point me in the right direction for a tutorial on this...thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT, does the ds have a gba mode, is there anything i have to do different on the ds lite?


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

hmm, im not sure how to patch the rom up as well.... i tried to drag the rom and drop it on top of that flash.exe , the dos window appeared and disappeared. and then i patched the rom again with supercard software. I tried to load it on my nds lite and it gave me black screen. tell me, what did i do wrong, please?


----------



## Zress (Aug 10, 2006)

interesting note: the save data and such from the japanese release works in this version too. how.... uncommon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hurrah, at long last, OG in english! now I can know wtf is going on! XD


----------



## tutukun (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi! flashpatch can be download from gbatemp, just look for it in GBA Utilities forums.Here is the link for those who is lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.dggrfx.com/Images/Tutorials/Opi...lashpatchv3.zip After u get flashpatch follow these steps: 
1. Rename SRTOG rom to something short and easy to type like: SRTOG.gba for example then put it into the same folder with flashpatch.
2. Go to start menu -> Run. run 'cmd'
3. Go to the folder(use cd...) where u keep flashpatch.
4. Then type " flash SRTOG.gba SRTOG_fixed.gba".
5. Use SC software to convert the new file.
6. Play

Have fun


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

umm...that flashpatch link is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## godbuns (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks tutukun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, im going to give that a try when i get home. Nice instructions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *crosses fingers and prays to the game gods , that he to will be able to play SRT (which by the way he has never played b4 and may not even like lol)*. With this technique can i enable real time save and which sup card software ver did u use 2.53?


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

yup, i tried. it works !!!
thank you tutukan!! u r good


----------



## tutukun (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(godbuns @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Thanks tutukun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.55 is the one i use


----------



## Zhao (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> BTW, to get it to run in VBA you must select "Flash 64k" under the save type.



I've tried it and it's still not working on VBA


----------



## x_comp (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad to see this finally officially reaches Western shores! I used to play all the games on the Super Famicom and the Mechas are are cool looking


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

I tried on VBA CE, it works fine, it runs like normal, no lag ^^


----------



## Orc (Aug 10, 2006)

Fun to see more of Kyosuke and Excellen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(See more of them in Super Robot Wars Impact - PS2)


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

i love mecha with lots of weapon. and yes, excellen's mecha is cool, especially with that long rifle ^^ i love rifle


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Aug 10, 2006)

Great game, it is just a pity that the "best" Super Robot Taisen games aren't released outside Japan...


----------



## godbuns (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks again tutukun , just tried it and it works perfect.


----------



## inter4ever (Aug 10, 2006)

Well people who couldnt run it on supercard should try to patch it with the sram save patch using GBATA.I tired that it it worked.


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 11, 2006)

what is the flashpatch's function ?


----------



## TheVirus (Aug 14, 2006)

Great game, finally a good one that will last a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grabbed the other two mentioned (Zone of the Ender and Fire Emblem).


----------



## kudaku (Aug 16, 2006)

can anyone quickly list the Super Robot Games that are on GBA?

I searched and found:
Original Generation 1
Original Generation 2
R
D
A
and J

so 6 in total? did i miss anything
(sry for being off topic) and also i used gbata to patch and it worked, using X rom


----------



## skissors (Aug 16, 2006)

HIYA I can get this running on the Super card with the sram patch.

But i can't get the game to save . The rom is set up to save (with the right click properties and enable save) and I do the usual turn the ds back on and download the save to the cart but no Joy.
Usually when i save then turn off the DS and turn it back on the GBA rom is in Memory, but with robot taisen nothing is displayed)


Anybody have any Ideas?

Cheers

EDIT: got my hands on another ROM, this one works now.


----------

